# Newsletters



## Rob Broad (Jul 19, 2004)

How many school owners have a monthly newsletter. What do you put in it? Do you use it as a marketing tool?


----------



## lvwhitebir (Jul 20, 2004)

I have a weekly email that is sent to everyone that has visited my school or provided an email address.  It contains a article of interest, student news, and a calendar of events.

WhiteBirch


----------

